

Spoken languages versus programming - GiantSquidward

I excelled at learning a 2nd and 3rd language at a university level. Do you think this skill could translate to learning the languages of programming? Why/why not?
======
ajuc
Programming feels more like playing minefield than reading a book or
communicating with somebody. You are constantly wondering "this and this
implies that this would be true always, except if this won't be true, but this
won't happen because of something, so i can safely change this to that, and
nothing would break".

You should make comments and try to convey what are you doing to future human
readers of your programs, and for this good communication skills are
important, but the core of the program - the code - is pure logic and adhering
to strict protocols, and without this you won't program at all.

So language skills won't automaticaly make you good programmer. Just try, it's
addicting, you'll know if you want to do it :)

~~~
tryitnow
I'm just teaching myself how to program as a hobby (makes no sense to do it
professionally at this point in my life) and I think this is one of the best
descriptions of programming I've read.

This description also highlights why it's fun. It's like doing a brainteaser
except you're actually producing something that is useful.

------
mooism2
If you already know how to program, then maybe. Why don't you find out?

If you don't already know how to program, then no. Programming languages are
precise and unforgiving of "obvious" errors in ways that human languages
aren't.

------
DanReed
yes and no. I'm also multilingual, which is nice for being able to switch
gears and learn languages faster. But it won't help you past the initial hump
of learning all the logic, data structures and mathy stuff behind it. For that
reason, I don't think it will help initially, but once you know one language
it'll make it easier to learn more.

------
latch
I once heard someone say programming is more like contracts/legal stuff than
spoken languages. Dunno how true it is.

